# Walking Stick



## Tom Smart (Sep 16, 2014)

My 89 year old dad asked that I make him a cane. Used a piece from a very old farm fence post and a draw knife. Just used the lathe to hold it while I whittled away. Wish I knew what kind of wood it was. In this part of Virginia it could be anything from Osage to Oak to Locust. I left the natural holes in it for a bit of character. It does not compromise the strength of the walking stick. The handle is Red Deer antler I got on a trip to Scotland, where my dad was born. The finish is just BLO.

Reactions: Like 10 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Tclem (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Love the natural look, well done my friend!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice looking stick. Good job on shaping. He will be proud of it.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 16, 2014)

Thats just cool. He had to love it, especially with the personal touch of the antler. Being able to personalize a piece like that is the best part of woodworking IMO. Well done


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2014)

COOL stick. Good Idea using the lathe.


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 18, 2014)

My Big thumb hit thank you when I wanted to say I like it- a lot. I am sure your dad will love it. I have my grand dads cane sitting in a corner. Nothing special wood wise but it was his!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2014)

Very nice Tom. Really good looking cane. 




JR Parks said:


> My Big thumb hit thank you when I wanted to say I like it....



I changed it for you (working hard to get as good a deal as I can on that rose lol).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice piece. I love projects made from old wood with some history and a bit of story attached. Your Dad will cherish it.


----------

